# Tropheus (black/yellow) ID help?



## tlapin (Sep 29, 2003)

We just bought this guy (around 2" long) from the LFS and they did not know the species. I looked at all the Tropheus photos on this site and could not find an exact match. Maybe a hybrid? Thanks.
http://ms150.tlapin.fastmail.fm/tropheus.jpg


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1846

:thumb:


----------



## tlapin (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks to Mr. Cichlid! I saw that species but thought ours might be different because the yellow band is not the same.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd guess Tropheus duboisi by the blueish head and yellow on the side. Typical is one well defined yellow strip but maybe where this fish originates in what part of the lake or quality of breeding has shifted the yellow back some.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tlapin said:


> Thanks to Mr. Cichlid! I saw that species but thought ours might be different because the yellow band is not the same.


Look at Picture 2 in the link provided for you. The other pictures are of dominant adult males, that will have different colour than juveniles such as the one you have. They morph from the young juvenile picture that you see in that link, to the male colouration you see. Females will range from the colour yours has, to picture 2.


----------



## tlapin (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks, gentlemen. We are enjoying these Tropheus very much so far. They exhibit some very interesting behavior and are not aggressive to our other fish.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Turns out I was wrong but enjoy your Tropheus  Someday if I do a single species tank thats at the top of my list, they may be vegans but... ah I'll stop there :wink:


----------

